# Durability question - sublimation vs. plastisol transfer for patches



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi there. I am trying to start a T-biz, mainly for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and MMA, and researching everything in this forum and learning so much every single day. I got CorelDRAW X3 and started some designs, planning to buy Mighty Press (Clamshell 15 x 15 or 16 x 20), order custom plastisol transfers (Spot Pro from Spot98) and get some quotes for the blanks as soon as my business is set up. 

I am having trouble finding durability of sublimation transfer and plastisol transfer on the patches. Doing Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, I wear uniform just like karate but much thicker material and put lots of patches on it (it just looks cool  ). It could be embroidery patches but I am not big on those since they fall apart from grappling on the mat. Usually people have big pathces on the upper, middle & lower back, knees, chest in different sizes (I have 4 x 10 to 12 x 12, etc) and they are screen printed on heavy canvas or thick cotton material. I noticed some people have sublimation transfer looking? (I am not certain) but it is very much faded or dull. I usually train 2 1/2 hours 3 times a week so those patches are rubbed on the mat constantly and washed a lot. If I want to make those patches, should I go with sublimation or plastisol transfer? (or, screen printing for that matter if I want something really strong and doesn't rub off???) 

I found this website using Dye sub www.bjj-asia.com: BLOG NEWS: BJJ-ASIA PATCH!!! and some other MMA website offering custom patches using sublimation tech. Any info, guidance on durability will be appreciated.

I read that sublimation would limit to just on white (maybe on light color with black ink too?). If I print on blue material with black and red ink, do you get enogh contrast??

One more thing, (sorry, totally different question but it was bugging me for long time). How do people design extream sports silhouette (spelled right? I mean countour, shadow,shape)? I could take pictures myself if it is martial arts but if I want to have shadow of a guy on the motocross rider jumping (superman style), I cannot hire someone to do it and take photos for my design (although my husband could do double jumps, he won't do those superman jump...). Is it illegal to trace some magazine photos and make a shadow like that for your design? How do people get those awesome skateboard jumping or other jumping design done? 

Michelle


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Ooops, I just realized I posted in the wrong place. I should've posted this question in Dye sub category... Sorry, I am still figuring out how to post questions . 

Anyhow, any info on above questions will be great. Thanks 

Michelle


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sublimation is only good for 100% polyester white/ash and some pastels like those from Vapor Apparel. and in those circumstances, will outlast plastisol...sublimation images become part of the fabric...plastosil is on top of the garment

If you trace an image and it is not recognizable as the original, you should be okay


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks, Charles your info. So I should looking into Dye sub. How about fading issues? One of my patches is screen printed with heavy (very heavy - almost like vinyl...) ink and 1 year later it is still in good shape with good color except feel is much flatter and no stickiness at all. I don't mind those screen printed big patches that I have but those on back could be very heavy, makes me sweatier perhaps and very sticky on the mat. Although there is some colour limitation issues, I should looking into Dye sub method and keep researching. I might buy some pathces from those offering dye sub custom patches or get some dye sub samples in Canada and try keep washing and abusing it to see how it last.



> If you trace an image and it is not recognizable as the original, you should be okay


 I am not sure if understand what you mean... Could you explain to this helpless newbie again? Thanks. 

Michelle


----------

